# 2. Lüfter und Halteklammer für Pure Rock



## slater0803 (13. Juni 2015)

*2. Lüfter und Halteklammer für Pure Rock*

Guten abend  ich würde gerne wissen, wo ich einen 2.Lüfter +klammer für meinen Pure Rock her bekomme?
Danke


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: 2. Lüfter und Halteklammer für Pure Rock*

Moin Moin slater0803,

die Lüfterklammern kannst Du direkt über uns bekommen.
Schicke mir mal deine Email-Adresse per PN, dann werde ich dir ein Angebot zukommen lassen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## slater0803 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: 2. Lüfter und Halteklammer für Pure Rock*

Pn ist raus


----------

